# A couple Ossabaw Island questions



## TC915 (Sep 19, 2013)

I drew the 2nd deer hunt (archery) & the 1st hog hunt for Ossabaw. It will be my first quota hunt & visit to the island, so I called the DNR office & Kilkenny marina. They were helpful but throwing alot of info at me at once & I forgot about a couple things.

(1) Are the gators a problem? I know they're on the island, but just how many are there? The reason I ask is it can't be fun if ya have to navigate a gator mine field getting in & out of your area.

(2) I read they just installed new fire rings at the campsite. Does anyone know how these are set up? Like are there alot of them so that each tent has its own, or are they set up where multiple tents share one.

Thanks & good luck this season everyone!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 19, 2013)

Several gators on the island, but you rarely see them. Any water could hold them so I would be careful washing bloody hands in a water hole. Handy wipes are always handy for bloody hands.

Not sure about the fire rings yet. Curious to know how many they put in a how far they are spaced out.


----------



## TC915 (Sep 19, 2013)

'Preciate the tip, I'll definitely try to keep my distance from the water holes. I planned on taking those half sleeve gloves for field dressing then washing up in camp. As for the fire rings, hopefully someone who helped put them in or goes to the 1st hunt in the beginning of Oct. will answer.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey, Danny.   I hunted Ossabaw in Feb 2011 and saw several gators, mainly in the swamps and marshes along the roads that run through the walk-in hunting area which lead to the assigned hunting areas.   With that said,  it was a very warm February.


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 20, 2013)

we did like 26 fire rings.  If the quota hunts is 100 but most people go in groups of 4 to 5 you should be ok.  The fire ring has a grill and a lamp post to hang things from.


----------



## TC915 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info! This is my 1st year trying for the quota hunts & I wasn't aware of how group sign-ups worked so I'll be the odd ball I suppose. I talked to the DNR & was told anyone could come & camp w/ me, they just can't hunt or basically leave the dock/camping area. Not too surprising that most people declined my invite, considering being stuck in camp for 5 days doesn't really sound fun. Thanks again for the info fellas, much appreciated!


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 30, 2013)

oldfatbubba said:


> Hey, Danny.   I hunted Ossabaw in Feb 2011 and saw several gators, mainly in the swamps and marshes along the roads that run through the walk-in hunting area which lead to the assigned hunting areas.   With that said,  it was a very warm February.



I was there too. Many, many Gators. I saw an exponetialy higher # of gators than deer or hogs. Dang near walked right into a couple. That being said I will be there next week!!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 30, 2013)

oldfatbubba said:


> Hey, Danny.   I hunted Ossabaw in Feb 2011 and saw several gators, mainly in the swamps and marshes along the roads that run through the walk-in hunting area which lead to the assigned hunting areas.   With that said,  it was a very warm February.



My dad and I were on Jan hunt and I saw several gators out in the woods which I had never seen. I was several hundred yards from any water and found several holes that went up under a bank. The first one I come upon a gator was sticking out of the hole. She ran in the hole and had several babies at the entrance to the hole. The other holes I found didn't have gators at the entrance AT FIRST, but the next time I came by one there was a 10'+ sitting at the entrance. Unfortunately he crawled back into the hole before I could take a picture.

You can see some pictures from that trip on this post.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=736645&highlight=ossabaw+gator


----------



## TC915 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the link, great pics & video! Glad y'all had a good trip, can't wait to make some memories of my own.


----------



## Mac (Oct 10, 2013)

Good luck to you,  I sure enjoy the place


----------



## TC915 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks,.. Yea seems everyone that's been posting about it, only have great things to say! Not sure if it's the good hunting, atmosphere or both, but either way I can't wait. Good luck to you & all the people there now, y'all try & leave a few for those of us goin later this month lol.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 17, 2013)

My son in law goes with us, but seldom hunts. He fishes off the dock and cooks.


----------



## tuckscott10 (Oct 21, 2013)

Is the second ossabaw hunt archery only? Thanks


----------



## TC915 (Oct 22, 2013)

Tuck- yea the Oct. 24th-26th hunt is archery only. I'm knew to the whole quota system, but it seems odd they would hold a PW (rifle) hunt before the archery one. Seems the animals will be spooked by the guns on the Oct 10th-12th hunt & possibly lay low for awhile. You'd think they would have the archery hunt before the firearms hunt, guess that's just too obvious tho lol.


----------



## Mac (Oct 22, 2013)

TC915 said:


> Tuck- yea the Oct. 24th-26th hunt is archery only. I'm knew to the whole quota system, but it seems odd they would hold a PW (rifle) hunt before the archery one. Seems the animals will be spooked by the guns on the Oct 10th-12th hunt & possibly lay low for awhile. You'd think they would have the archery hunt before the firearms hunt, guess that's just too obvious tho lol.



A few years ago the archery hunt was first, but when they added another rifle hunt they put it before the bow hunt.
Somewhere I heard it was to go alone with the island rut??
but that could be wrong


----------

